# bin laden



## leo r. (Nov 10, 2001)

Wonderful idea from foodnfoto about bin laden. Could one of the ladies on here recommend something suitable for him to wear?
How about parading him on national television in a full length dress before the operation?Let`s see if he would find that funny!!
Leo R.


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

If he is still alive, I would recommend a chicken suit, since his followers are so willing to face 'martrdom' and he is apparently unwilling to do the same.


----------



## april02 (Nov 25, 2001)

I'd say a bulls eye... but thats just me...  ---april---


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Great idea, April.


----------



## flash (Dec 7, 2001)

It is not my place, to involve myself with politics, but at this time it seems unnecessarily important.

Bin Laden is Bin Laden. What will become of him, he has seen to. What becomes of US because of him, we must see to.

Let us us not worry too much about the whereabouts, or whyfores as concerns Bin Laden. Stead, let us focus our strength on maintainging what little freedom we still have in this country--that is, let Bin Laden not be the reason we should lose any freedom over.

Succinctly put: If we decide that we must destroy Bin Laden--right or wrong--then we must accept, that we have been destroyed. If we accept that we have been destroyed, then we have to look forward to little else than protecting ourselves from destruction. In order for us to protect ourselves from destruction, we must be prepared to destroy all others.

In My honorable opinon, this is not the way.

Peace brothers and sisters--let us begin to learn what forgiveness truly is.

flash

[as I said, it is not my place to involve myself with political dealings. I will speak no more on this subject, but will entertain critical argument with resonable others willing to expand their views. PLEASE e-mail me or PM me respectively, on this subject. Thank you all, and may God bless us.]


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Pull out some old Billy Joel!!!

Listen to his song...
Miami 2017 (seen the lights go out on broadway)

They turned our power down and drove us underground, But we went right on with the show!!!!

And of course theres always "I'm in a New York State of mind"
I'm taken a greyhound on the hudsen river line ..I'm in a new york state of mind


----------



## april02 (Nov 25, 2001)

OHMYGOSH--- I love Billy Joel... it's so true... I may be only seventeen but I know good music when I hear it... and a universal message of strength and fortitude in times of adversity... thanks for that little reminder... love ---april---:bounce:


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

I love Billy Joel also


----------

